# فتاة  مصرية يخرج من عينها نمل سبحان الله



## noraa (3 يناير 2008)

في حالة هي الثالثة من نوعها..أسراب من النمل تسكن عين فتاة مصرية 


محيط

القاهرة : أكدت مصادر طبية أن فتاة تدعي مي حسين زكريا تسكن بمدينة السلام في مصر وهي في الصف الاول الاعدادي تعاني من خروج أسراباً من النمل من عيناها .



ونقلت جريدة " الراية " القطرية عن الدكتور عصام حسن وهو الطبيب المعالج للفتاة قوله خلال برنامج " القاهرة اليوم " : إن الطفلة مي تعاني مرضا لم يذكر في اي مرجع علمي ".

واضاف الطبيب حسن أنه بعد البحث والتقصي تبين أن تلك الحالة هي الثالثة علي العالم ، حيث سبقتها حالتان أخريان واحدة في السعودية والثانية في إيران وأصحاب الحالات الثلاث تتراوح أعمارهن بين 10 و12 عاما.

وأضاف الطبيب قائلا:" إنه يتابع حالة مي منذ عام ونصف العام ولم يصل إلي تشخيص نهائي لها، معتقدا في وجود احتمالين اثنين ، إما أن يكون النمل يخرج من داخل العين أو يدخل إلى العين ثم يخرج منها ".

وأوضح الطبيب المعالج أنه من المحتمل أن يكون هناك كيس بيض للنمل داخل العين، خاصة إذا كان هذا النمل يظهر بصفة مستمرة في عين الفتاة، وهذا ليس بغريب لأن النمل يعيش داخل جحر وقد يعيش داخل العين.

وأشارت أم الفتاة إلى أن ابنتها استيقظت ذات يوم وهي تبكي وتصرخ وتعاني من صداع، يكاد يشق رأسها وتضع يدها علي عينها اليمني وتشكو من آلام حادة بها، فهرعت إليها لتكتشف اسرابا من النمل تخرج من عين ابنتها .

وقد كانت طفلة إيرانية من سكان مدينة " سبزوار" التابعة لاقليم خراسان الواقع شمال شرقي ايران تعاني أيضاً خروج نمل من عينيها يومياً.

واوضحت الصحف الإيرانية أن الطفلة زهراء مرادي وتبلغ من العمر عشر سنوات تعاني حالة غريبة لم يسبق حدوثها من قبل وتتمثل في خروج العشرات من النمل من عينيها كل ‏يوم.

وقال الطفلة مرادي :" إنها بدات ترى النمل يخرج من عينيها منذ فصل الصيف الماضي حين كانت تشعر بحرقة شديدة يعقبها خروج نملة من عينيها ثم توقف خروج ‏النمل بعد فترة ليعود ثانية مع بدء السنة الدراسية الجديدة في سبتمبر الماضي".

وقالت والدة الفتاة :" ان الاطباء كانوا يخرجون من عينيها من 30 الى 40 نملة يوميا وذكرت عصمت كوشكي مديرة المدرسة التي تنتسب إليها الطفلة أنها لاحظت بنفسها ‏منذ اسبوعين خروج نملة واحدة كل ساعة او ساعتين من عين الطفلة زهراء ".


----------



## اغريغوريوس (3 يناير 2008)

*رد على: فتاة  مصرية يخرج من عينها نمل سبحان الله*

تصدقي خوفتيني

ربنا  يشفيها


----------



## assyrian girl (3 يناير 2008)

*رد على: فتاة  مصرية يخرج من عينها نمل سبحان الله*

*wowowoow 
oh my God 
are you serious?lol
thx alot for ur topic
God bless your life love​*


----------



## المحبوب (3 يناير 2008)

*رد على: فتاة  مصرية يخرج من عينها نمل سبحان الله*

*انا قرات الخبر ده من فترة في جريدة صفراء لكن انا شايف انها مجرد دعاية للجريدة وفبركة اعلامية لعدة اسباب :-

1- حالة مثل هذه كانت تنشر في جريدة رسمية قومية وليست صفراء
2- وجود نملة واحدة داخل اذن او انف او عين انسان كفيلة بالانهاء عليه
3- حالة مثل هذه كانت من الممكن تكون مصدر جذب لمراكز الابحاث العالمية المتخصصة وهذا يفتج مجالات كبيرة لمصر ولكن هذا لم يحدث 


فمن راي انها فبركة اعلامية حتى تزيد مبيعات الجريدة لسبب ان شعبنا زاد فيه التخلف وحب الاساطير علشان كده لو لاحظتم في الفترة الاخيرة اكثر الجرائد مبيعا كانت التي زاعت خبر "العائلة المسخوطة - الشجرة التى مكتوب عليها ............الخ " ​*
*الوحيد اللى بيرفع الانسان من تخلفه من جهله هو المسيح لانه مكتوب عنه انه هو الحكمة فمن ياتي الى المسيح يعطية المسيح حكمة وفهم​*


----------



## esambraveheart (3 يناير 2008)

*رد على: فتاة  مصرية يخرج من عينها نمل سبحان الله*

نشكر الله ان البنت صاحبة المرض ده (او حتى الاشاعه دى اذا كان الموضوع اشاعه) مش مسيحيه  و الا كان حبايبنا الحلوين عملوها حكايه و فضيحه و قالوا " شايفين ربنا بينتقم ازاى من النصارى الكفره ؟؟؟؟" 
نشكر الله علي انها مش مسيحيه ..و ربنا يحمينا من لسانهم الطويل و افتراهم


----------



## Dona Nabil (3 يناير 2008)

*رد على: فتاة  مصرية يخرج من عينها نمل سبحان الله*

مع الاسف ان هذه القصه حقيقيه والحاله موجوده فعلا والاسره كان مستضيفها عمرو اديب فى القاهره اليوم وانا شفت الحلقه دى ولمست مدى معاناه البنت واسرتها من هذه الحاله النادره وتم عرض صور للعين وبدا خلها هذه الحشره العجيبه ...ربنا يشفيها ويشفى كل مريض...شكراً يا نورا على نقلك للخبر وربنا يبارك حيااتك يا قمررررر.


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (3 يناير 2008)

*رد على: فتاة  مصرية يخرج من عينها نمل سبحان الله*

قريت الخبر قبل كدا بس مش عارفة لية مش مصدقاة :new2:​


----------



## noraa (3 يناير 2008)

*رد على: فتاة  مصرية يخرج من عينها نمل سبحان الله*

يا جماعة  عظمة الله موجودة بيق مفيش مانع ان طفل يتولد  برجلين ام تلد  خمس توام  ما دىى حجات كلها مش طبيعة ربنا بيثبت لنا  قدرتة  لانى هو القدير  مفيش مانع انها تكون حالى موجودة فعلا


----------



## SALVATION (3 يناير 2008)

*رد على: فتاة  مصرية يخرج من عينها نمل سبحان الله*

_الغير مستطاع عند الناس مستطاع عند الله​​_


----------



## esambraveheart (3 يناير 2008)

*رد على: فتاة  مصرية يخرج من عينها نمل سبحان الله*

*علامه من علامات النهايه و اقتراب مجئ ابن الله​*


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (4 يناير 2008)

*رد على: فتاة  مصرية يخرج من عينها نمل سبحان الله*



noraa قال:


> يا جماعة عظمة الله موجودة بيق مفيش مانع ان طفل يتولد برجلين ام تلد خمس توام ما دىى حجات كلها مش طبيعة ربنا بيثبت لنا قدرتة لانى هو القدير مفيش مانع انها تكون حالى موجودة فعلا


طيب لو فية صورة للبنت يا ريت تحطيها يا نورا
علشان اتأكد بس
و على فكرة كل الحجات الغريبة اللى ذكرتيها دى مصدقتهاش الا لما شفت صور ليها :dance:


----------



## noraa (4 يناير 2008)

*رد على: فتاة  مصرية يخرج من عينها نمل سبحان الله*

شوفى يا فراشة بعد الاخبار بنتزل من غير  صور بس انا هحاول اجيب لكم صورة هو عموما  موضوع  صورة البنت والنمل دى  ليها صورة  بس صورة للنملة على ورقة شجر


----------



## noraa (4 يناير 2008)

*رد على: فتاة  مصرية يخرج من عينها نمل سبحان الله*

يا جماعة  الموضع دة مثبت بصورة للبنت علشان خاطر عيون فراشة 
القاهرة - من أغاريد مصطفى 


ميّ حسين زكريا، فتاة مصرية جميلة، لم يتجاوز عمرها 13 عاما، البراءة تلازم وجهها الطفولي تبدو كأنها ملاك، عيناها جميلتان تشعان نورا، وبالرغم من ذلك فإن مصيبتها في عينها كيف؟
الصغيرة ميّ تعاني مرضا - عجز الأطباء عن تشخيصه - ما دفع أسرتها إلى الاستعانة بالوصفات الشعبية والأعمال السفلية والأحجبة، لعل وعسى أن تجد علاجا ناجعا لعلاج ابنتهم.
مأساة ميّ ترويها والدتها لـ «الراي» في منزلها بمنطقة السلام (شرق مدينة القاهرة)، حيث قالت: إن ابنتها استيقظت ذات يوم، وهي تبكي وتصرخ، وتعاني من صداع، يكاد يشق رأسها، وتضع يدها على عينها اليمنى، وتشكو من آلام حادة بها، وكأن مسمارا غرس فيها، فهرعت إليها لتكتشف الصدمة!.
الأم رأت مالا يصدقه عقل رشيد، ولا يؤيده منطق سديد حيث فوجئت بأن سربا من النمل يخرج من عين ميّ... حينئذ ألجمت المفاجأة لسان الأم، وسكتت حينها عن الكلام المباح، وفركت عينيها، لتتأكد أنها مستيقظة، وليست تغط في نوم عميق، تطاردها كوابيس مزعجة.
تغلبت الأم على صدمة المفاجأة، والتقطت قطعة قطن لتنظف عين ابنتها من النمل، ولكن أسراب النمل لم تتوقف، وواصلت الخروج بانتظام.
هنا اصطحبت الأم ابنتها إلى أقرب طبيب عيون، فأصيب بدوره بالذهول، وشخّص الحالة تشخيصا طريفا، مؤكدا أن أسراب النمل التي خرجت من عين ميّ، دخلتها من قبل عن طريق الهواء، ونصحها بتناول أدوية مسكنة ومهدئة للعين.
أم ميّ أضافت: الأدوية لم تفلح في تعطيل أسراب النمل، التي واصلت الزحف في الأيام التالية، فعادت بها إلى الطبيب مرة أخرى، فأعاد فحص عين ميّ، وتأكد من سلامتها، وأقر بفشله في علاجها، ونصحها بالاستعانة بخدمات أحد المشايخ فاصطحبت الأم ابنتها وذهبت إلى الشيخ حسن، ذائع الصيت في علاج السحر ومشاكل الإنجاب وتأخر الزواج.
وأضافت الأم أرجع الشيخ حسن حالة ابنتي، لأنني مسحورة فأدخلني حجرة مكتظة بالنساء، وظل يتلو عليَّ آيات من القرآن الكريم، كما كتب آيات على ورقة، وطلب مني أن أبتلعها بجرعة ماء، وأن تفعل ميّ ذلك أيضا.
مشيرة إلى أنه نصحها أن تدهن جسدها وجسد ابنتها بزيت حبة البركة، ولكن من دون جدوى.
وقالت لم تفلح محاولات الشيخ حسن في علاج ابنتها، حيث واصلت أسراب النمل الزحف من دون توقف من عين ابنتها، ما دفعها إلى أن تطرق أبوابا أخرى، حتى انها ذهبت إلى الكنيسة من دون فائدة تذكر.
وأشارت إلى أنها عادت مرة أخرى إلى الأطباء، الذين تحيروا من حالة ميّ، ولم يتمكن أحد من مداواتها.
وتتابع: اصطحبت ابنتي وذهبت إلى الطبيب المعروف الدكتور حازم ياسين، الذي رجح بأن تكون نملة دخلت عين ميّ وسكنت فيها وتطور الأمر، حتى تحولت إلى أسراب لا تتوقف، فيما شخص طبيب آخر يدعى ممدوح الشافعي الحالة تفسيرا مختلفا.
أما الصغيرة فقالت لـ «الراي» «كانت حالتي طبيعية، وتمضي بانتظام، حتى فوجئت ذات يوم بأن عيني تحولت مقرا لأسراب لا تتوقف من النمل».
ولفتت إلى أنها تشعر بوجع لا يطاق، حين يبدأ النمل في الخروج من عينها، وتتمنى أن تعود عينها إلى سيرتها الأولى في أسرع وقت.
الطبيب المعالج لهذه الحالة الدكتور عصام حسن، قال لـ «الراي» إن حالة ميّ فريدة من نوعها، وليس لها تفسير علمي حتى الآن.
وقال انه بعد البحث والتقصي تبين أن تلك الحالة هي الثالثة على العالم، حيث سبقتها حالتان أخريان، واحدة في السعودية والثانية في إيران، وأصحاب الحالات الثلاث تتراوح أعمارهن بين 10 و12 عاما.
وأضاف: إنه يتابع حالة ميّ منذ عام ونصف العام، ولم يصل إلى تشخيص نهائي لها، معتقدا في وجود احتمالين اثنين، إما أن يكون النمل يخرج من داخل العين، أو يدخل إلى العين ثم يخرج منها.
وتابع إنه فحص قاع عين ميّ فوجده سليما مئة في المئة، رافضا الأخذ بتشخيصها الدكتور حازم ياسين، بدليل أن نوعين من النمل يخرجان من عين ميّ، وليس نوعا واحدا.
وأضاف أنه لو كان هناك كيس لبيض النمل داخل العين لظهر في الفحوصات المتكررة، ولكن شيئا من هذا لم يحدث.
وأشار الى ان العين محاطة بمستويات عالية من الحماية حتى الميكروبات - التي لا نراها - لا تستطيع اختراق العين، والسائل الوحيد الذي ينزل من العين هو الدموع، ولا يوجد أي احتمال بوجود أي شيء داخل العين، والرمش عندما يدخل العين يخرج مع حركتها، لأن العين بطبيعتها تطرد أي جسم غريب يدخلها، بالإضافة إلى أن العين بها سائل الجيلاتين، فكيف تدخل النملة وتترك كيس بيض داخل العين مع وجود هذا السائل؟.
من جانبه، اتفق استشاري العيون الدكتور محمد عمارة مع الرأي الذي يقول بوجود كيس بيض للنمل داخل العين.
وأوضح في تصريحات لـ «الراي» أن هذه الحالة غريبة ولم يصادفها من قبل، وتوصيفها العلمي غير دارج كما أنه من الصعب تصديق هذا قبل رؤية الفتاة ورؤية النمل وتحليله تحت الميكروسكوب، والتأكد من أنه نمل، وليس ميكروبا عاديا أو افرازا له، ثم يتم عمل رسم رنين مغناطيسي لتتم رؤية الأغشية المخاطية والأعضاء داخل العين بوضوح للتأكد مما إذا كان هناك كيس لبيض النمل أم لا.
وأوضح أنه من المحتمل أن يكون هناك كيس بيض للنمل داخل العين، خاصة إذا كان هذا النمل يظهر بصفة مستمرة في عين الفتاة، وهذا ليس بغريب لأن النمل يعيش داخل جُحر وقد يعيش داخل العين، ولكن في البداية لابد من التأكد من أن الذي ينزل من عين الفتاة هو نمل، خاصة أن الدموع قادرة على قتل أي شيء يدخل العين بمحض الصدفة.
وتبقى حالة ميّ بين واقعها الغريب وتشخيصات الأطباء المختلفة حالة خاصة ونادرة إلى أن تجد حلولا


----------



## noraa (4 يناير 2008)

*رد على: فتاة  مصرية يخرج من عينها نمل سبحان الله*

http://img98.imageshack.us/img98/2360/582dd98063fw9.jpg


2___http://img169.imageshack.us/img169/9389/189183fc8.jpg


----------



## BITAR (4 يناير 2008)

*رد على: فتاة  مصرية يخرج من عينها نمل سبحان الله*

*الرب قادر ان يشفى هذه الفتاه*​


----------



## twety (4 يناير 2008)

*رد على: فتاة  مصرية يخرج من عينها نمل سبحان الله*

ياسبحان الله
ربنا يرحم ويشفى عبيده

شكرا يانورا لنقلك للموضوع
وربنا يرحمنا كلنا


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (4 يناير 2008)

*رد على: فتاة  مصرية يخرج من عينها نمل سبحان الله*

شكرآ يا نورا على تعبك

بس انا ماشفتش النمل اللى خارج عن عنيها :t33:​


----------



## noraa (4 يناير 2008)

*رد على: فتاة  مصرية يخرج من عينها نمل سبحان الله*

لا يا فراشة كدة كتير علية طيب النمل وهو خارج من عينهها دى  هتشوفيها ازاى حاولى تعملى للصورة  ذووم او اكتبى الموضع على جوجل وشوفى النتيجة


----------



## noraa (8 يناير 2008)

*رد على: فتاة  مصرية يخرج من عينها نمل سبحان الله*

................ يا جماعة الصور دى  مخصوص  لعيون فراشة .........
انا  كتبت فى المخواضوعين ان فى بنت ايرانية بيخرج من عينها دود دى صورها 

http://img134.imageshack.us/img134/1656/18504601198946140cc2.jpg


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (8 يناير 2008)

*رد على: فتاة  مصرية يخرج من عينها نمل سبحان الله*

يا رب احفظنا الصورة بتاعت الدودة دى فظيعة :smil13:

شكرآ يا نورا حبيبتى​


----------



## هانى سحر (8 يناير 2008)

*رد على: فتاة  مصرية يخرج من عينها نمل سبحان الله*

اول مرة اسمع


----------



## veansea (8 يناير 2008)

*رد على: فتاة  مصرية يخرج من عينها نمل سبحان الله*

اى دونت نوووووووووووووووووو
بتهيقل ده تاليف يا نورا ومش حقيقى
لو حقيقى ربنا يتولاها برحمته


----------



## +مادونا+ (8 يناير 2008)

*رد على: فتاة  مصرية يخرج من عينها نمل سبحان الله*

ربنا يشفيها ميرسى على الخبر


----------



## الملك العقرب (12 يناير 2008)

*رد على: فتاة  مصرية يخرج من عينها نمل سبحان الله*

يا جماعة مش ملحظين حاجة هي صدفة ان البنات الثلاثة الي بيخرج من عنيهم نمل مس لمين و من 3 دول معروف عنهم عدائم الشديد للمسيحية مثل مصر و ايران و السعودية فكرو معايا كدا هل يه صدفة ام رسالة من الله


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (30 مايو 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5WJMLTa4ljs&feature=related


مش قادر افهم اية دا

تحياتي


----------



## GogoRagheb (30 مايو 2009)

شكرا نورة

ربنا يساعدها ويشفيها​


----------



## Đя.ǻмя (30 مايو 2009)

انتو كل حاجة تدخلو فيها الاسلام والمسلمين

دا ايه دا ؟!!

ربنا يهدي النفوس يا رب


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (30 مايو 2009)

*ربنا يرحمنا
ربنا يشفيها
ميرسى على الخبر
ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## kalimooo (31 مايو 2009)

ربنا يشفيها
سلام المسيح


----------

